# πανωπόρτι & κόντε-μιρί



## Theseus (Sep 14, 2016)

In the following verses what are the πανωπόρτι & το κόντε-μιρί The former seems also to be a feature of Cretan architecture:-
Δέσποινα Αυγουστινάκη
ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΛΙΤΩΝ

"Κάποτε που κι οι πόρτες μιλούσαν
και το τρίξιμο στο *πανωπόρτι*
έλουζε με φως
ή άπλωνε παντού βαθύ σκοτάδι.
Κάποτε που το *κόντε- μιρί*
έκλεινε απ’ έξω όλο τον κόσμο
κι οι ρόζοι στις πόρτες
μετρούσαν τα παιδιά που γεννήθηκαν
τους γέρους που έφυγαν
τη ζωή που συνεχίστηκε.
Κάποτε που οι πόρτες μιλούσαν
τη φωνή του σπιτιού,
τα γέλια και των παιδιών τα χάχανα,
το βουβό κλάμα μάνας πονεμένης,
τους χορούς του γάμου
και τη σιωπή του νεκρικού θρήνου.
Κάποτε που οι πόρτες ήταν ζωντανές
κι έλεγαν δυνατά την ιστορία τους."

Δέσποινα Αυγουστινάκη :down:


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2016)

...
πανωπόρτι = the upper half of the door, independently operable from κατωπόρτι, the lower half:






The entrance of a traditional Cretan house, with the πανωπόρτι an opening in the main door.
However, I've seen (and lived in) houses where the πανωπόρτι is completely independent from the κατωπόρτι.

A very convenient feature, because you can open only the πανωπόρτι and peer outside or let the sun and air in without opening the whole door and fully exposing yourself or the interior of the house.



κοντεμιρί = αμπάρα, a lever securing the door

I'll post some media about them later.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks, daeman! It seems that κοντεμιρί became the name of a group. Look forward to the information. :)


----------



## Earion (Sep 14, 2016)

Typical Cretan entrance door with an upper leaf [panoporti]


----------



## Theseus (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks also, Earion.


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2016)

daeman said:


> ... I'll post some media about them later.





Earion said:


> ... Typical Cretan entrance door with an upper leaf [panoporti]



No, it's not Daeman posting as Earion.  It's just that we're in sync, like revolving doors.


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> κοντεμιρί = αμπάρα, a lever securing the door
> 
> I'll post some media about them later.



*κοντεμιρί*: σιδερένια μπάρα που ασφάλιζε εσωτερικά το ολιγότερο χρησιμοποιούμενο φύλλο δίφυλλης πόρτας (συνήθως της κεντρικής εισόδου του σπιτιού) στον τοίχο.











https://5a.arch.ntua.gr/project/12931/13327

My grandparents' house had it, and as a kid I used to hang from that iron rod and swing when the door was shut.






«Ενόμιζα πως κάτεχα στη χέρα τα κλειδιά σου
μα έβαλες κοντεμιρί στην πόρτα της καρδιάς σου»

«Έβαλα και κόντε μιρί και μάνταλο στην πόρτα
μα μπαίνει η αγάπη σου στο σπίτι σαν και πρώτα»


----------



## Theseus (Sep 15, 2016)

Wow! I have learned so much from this simple question. Thank you, both, for your invaluable help. Crete was the reason why I fell in love with modern Greece. I was adopted by the owner of the Glaros villas (where we were staying), who took me to a fish restaurant at the end of what was a dirt track, where he dined me and also paid, took me to church during Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα and, when we left Crete, gave me his service book as a parting gift. I still have it. Oh, Easter Day in Crete at Μονή Τοπλού: the fireworks and the ships’ hooters, special food with the abbot before the Easter liturgy, seeing where the Cretan resistance fighters had hidden from the Nazis! I loved Palekastro and became Orthodox, which I have been now for fourteen years. Not quite Zorba but είχα το κέφι του.


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2016)

One more πανωπόρτι, the upper left quarter of the door in this case, photographed in 1939 by Nelly's in Anogia.

As for Palekastro, Glaros and thereabouts, Theseus, you've hit another sweet spot of mine but unfortunately that'll also have to wait.


----------



## Des (Oct 14, 2016)

I am so happy my verses were the cause of such a great trip


----------



## Earion (Oct 15, 2016)

Welcome, Des.

There's a thread in this forum which may be of interest to you.


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2016)

Des said:


> I am so happy my verses were the cause of such a great trip



Καλώς μας ευρήκες, Δέσποινα. Κόπιασε να τρατάρομε σκιας πράμα, ένα βίντεο φρέσκο με όμορφες κοντυλιές, απού 'χει και πόρτες πολλές, γιατί αρέσει μου το ποίημα σου, μα οι πόρτες δεν επάψανε να μιλούνε, μούδε θα πάψουνε ποτές όσο αθρώποι τα σπίτια κατοικούνε:



daeman said:


> ...
> Pretty Kondilies - Xylouris White
> 
> 
> ...



Μόνο λιγέψανε όσοι τς ακούνε.


----------



## Des (Oct 15, 2016)

Καλως σας βρήκα 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το τρατάρισμα. 

Όσο για τις πόρτες συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. 
Ποτέ δε θα σταματήσουνε να μιλάνε. 
Πάντα θα υπάρχουνε αυτιά να τις ακούνε.


----------



## Des (Oct 15, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το καλωσόρισμα! !


----------



## Des (Oct 16, 2016)

Earion said:


> Welcome, Des.
> 
> There's a thread in this forum which may be of interest to you.



Thank you so much Earion


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2016)

...
[...]
«δεν ξέρω πολλά πράγματα από σπίτια
ξέρω πως έχουν τη φυλή τους, τίποτε άλλο.
Καινούργια στην αρχή, σαν τα μωρά
που παίζουν στα περβόλια με τα κρόσσια του ήλιου,
κεντούν παραθυρόφυλλα χρωματιστά και πόρτες
γυαλιστερές πάνω στη μέρα·
όταν τελειώσει ο αρχιτέκτονας αλλάζουν,
ζαρώνουν ή χαμογελούν ή ακόμη πεισματώνουν
μ' εκείνους που έμειναν μ' εκείνους που έφυγαν
μ' άλλους που θα γυρίζανε αν μπορούσαν
ή που χαθήκαν, τώρα που έγινε
ο κόσμος ένα απέραντο ξενοδοχείο.

Δεν ξέρω πολλά πράγματα από σπίτια,
θυμάμαι τη χαρά τους και τη λύπη τους
καμιά φορά, σα σταματήσω· ακόμη
καμιά φορά, κοντά στη θάλασσα, σε κάμαρες γυμνές
μ' ένα κρεβάτι σιδερένιο χωρίς τίποτε δικό μου
κοιτάζοντας τη βραδινήν αράχνη συλλογιέμαι
πως κάποιος ετοιμάζεται να 'ρθει, πως τον στολίζουν
μ' άσπρα και μαύρα ρούχα με πολύχρωμα κοσμήματα
και γύρω του μιλούν σιγά σεβάσμιες δέσποινες
γκρίζα μαλλιά και σκοτεινές δαντέλες,
πως ετοιμάζεται να 'ρθει να μ' αποχαιρετήσει·
ή, μια γυναίκα ελικοβλέφαρη βαθύζωνη
γυρίζοντας από λιμάνια μεσημβρινά,
Σμύρνη Ρόδο Συρακούσες Αλεξάντρεια,
από κλειστές πολιτείες σαν τα ζεστά παραθυρόφυλλα,
με αρώματα χρυσών καρπών και βότανα,
πως ανεβαίνει τα σκαλιά χωρίς να βλέπει
εκείνους που κοιμήθηκαν κάτω απ' τη σκάλα.

Ξέρεις τα σπίτια πεισματώνουν εύκολα, σαν τα γυμνώσεις.»

~ Γ. Σεφέρης, «Κίχλη», Α΄: «Το σπίτι κοντά στη θάλασσα», 1947. _Ποιήματα_. Ίκαρος, 1974. 219-220.


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2017)

...
«Εδιπλοτριπλοκλείδωσες με ζεμπερέ και μπρόκα
μα 'ταν βαρβάτος ο κριγιός κι εγκρέμισε την πόρτα»


*ζεμπερέκι*
Ζεμπερέκι είναι ο παλαιός τύπος μπετούγιας που μοιάζει με μοχλό και υψώνεται με πίεση του αντίχειρα. Δάνειο από το τουρκικό zemberek, που θα πει ελατήριο. Η λέξη ακούγεται κυρίως στην Πελοπόννησο. Στην Κρήτη λέγεται *ζεμπερές*, ενώ στη Σάμο *ζουμπερέκι*. Για κάποια ολοσχερή λεηλασία πόλης, διάβασα ότι πήρανε «μέχρι και τα ζεμπερέκια απ’ τις πόρτες». Παλιότερα, υπήρχε η φράση «δεν δουλεύει καλά το ζεμπερέκι» όταν κάποιος είχε καρδιακά προβλήματα.

Όπως και το συμβατικό πόμολο, το ζεμπερέκι είναι ηχηρό. Ο Τερζάκης στον Απρίλη γράφει: «Ξάφνου η ανάσα μου κόβεται· ακούω το ζεμπερέκι της πόρτας που ανασηκώνεται, το πορτόφυλλο ανοίγει, νιώθω μια σκιά να μπαίνει….» Ο ηλείος συγγραφέας Δημήτρης Κανελλόπουλος θυμάται τα παιδικά του χρόνια: «Κάποτε έπιανα το ζεμπερέκι της πορτοπούλας και τους τρέλαινα με το τσικ-τσικ πάνω-κάτω».

Το ζεμπερέκι περιλαμβάνεται στις «εκφυλλοφορητέες» λέξεις που συμπεριέλαβε σε παράρτημα του λεξικού του ο Σκαρλάτος ο Βυζάντιος στα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα, δηλ. αυτές που πρέπει να αποβληθούν. Πράγματι, τα περισσότερα λεξικά δεν την έχουν, έχει όμως εξασφαλίσει μιαν ελάχιστη διαιώνιση, αφενός διότι Ζεμπερέκι λέγεται ένα γνωστό μεζεδοπωλείο και αφετέρου επειδή απ’ όσο ξέρω δεν υπάρχει άλλη λέξη για τον συγκεκριμένο μηχανισμό, ο οποίος ακόμα πουλιέται στα ειδικά μαγαζιά.
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/12/07/zanzarzeb/


*Ζεμπερέδες*
Μεταλλικά αντικείμενα που ανοιγοκλείνουν την πόρτα απ’ έξω, σφαλίζοντάς την χωρίς όμως να την κλειδώνουν. 
Η ασφάλιση γίνεται από μεταλλικό οριζόντιο επίμηκες εξάρτημα που λέγεται «μπεράτης» (οι πόρτες σφαλίζονται με το πέρατο και αντιπέρατο -είδος ξύλινου σύρτη- από όπου και μπεράτης).
Ο μπεράτης λοιπόν ανεβοκατεβαίνει ωθούμενος είτε απ’ ευθείας γυρίζοντας τη λαβή είτε πιέζοντας την μπετούγια -ανάλογα με τον τύπο του ζεμπερέ- ώστε να εισέρχεται ή να εξέρχεται απ’ την υποδοχή που βρίσκεται στο άλλο φύλλο της πόρτας.Κάθετα ως προς τον μπεράτη καρφώνεται στην πόρτα μεταλλικό αντικείμενο σχήματος ανοικτού Π με την επάνω επιφάνεια ελαφρά πεπλατυσμένη και τις κάθετες πλευρές τριγωνικής διατομής με οξείες απολήξεις ώστε να καρφώνονται με ευκολία στο ξύλο. Το αντικείμενο αυτό ονομάζεται «ασφάλεια» διότι συγκρατεί τον μπεράτη του ζεμπερέ σε ορισμένη θέση και τον προστατεύει απ’ την πτώση.
_Τύποι ζεμπερέδων:_ συναντάμε δύο βασικές κατηγορίες ζεμπερέδων ως προς τη μορφή και τον τρόπο λειτουργίας τους. Τον πρώτο θα τον ονομάσουμε ζεμπερέ-κλειδί λόγω του σχήματος της λαβής του. Αποτελείται απ’ τα εξής εξαρτήματα: τη λαβή-κλειδί και τη διακοσμημένη ροζέτα, που τοποθετούνται στην εξωτερική πλευρά της πόρτας. Τον «μπεκιάρη», την «ασφάλεια» και τον «κόκορα» του ζεμπερέ, που τοποθετούνται στην εσωτερική πλευρά της πόρτας.
Το δεύτερο είδος έχει τελείως διαφορετική μορφή, ενώ συγχρόνως διατηρεί τις ίδιες αρχές λειτουργίας. Εδώ η λαβή έχει σχήμα σχεδόν ημικυκλικό και καταλήγει σε διακοσμητικές μορφές. Συνηθέστερα συναντάμε το σχήμα κεφαλής αετού ή σταυρού. Αποτελείται δε από την ημικυκλική λαβή με ενσωματωμένη λειτουργικά την μπετούγια, που τοποθετείται στην εξωτερική πλευρά της πόρτας, τον «μπεράτη», την «ασφάλεια» και τον «κόκορα» του ζεμπερέ που τοποθετούνται στην εσωτερική πλευρά της πόρτας.
Στα μεταλλικά αυτά αντικείμενα που έχουν σχετικά μικρό μέγεθος παρατηρούμε ηθελημένη πλαστική αντιμετώπιση και διακοσμητική προσπάθεια που περιλαμβάνει πάντα το αντικείμενο στη συνολική του μορφή ως την παραμικρή του λεπτομέρεια.
http://iscreta.gr/2015/11/μάσκουλακοντομηρίζεμπερές/







Ζεμπερές σε σχήμα σταυρού. Μονή Πρέβελη





Βώροι Δυτικής Μεσαράς, λεπτομέρεια πόρτας με κερκέλια και ζεμπερέ (ζεμπερές-κλειδί)










«Φτου ξελευτερία για όλους», Χαΐνης Δημήτρης Αποστολάκης


----------



## Meris (May 27, 2017)

Στο μέρος μου (Δωδεκάνησα) το λένε «κοντομίρι».


----------



## altan (May 28, 2017)

daeman said:


> *κοντεμιρί*: σιδερένια μπάρα που ασφάλιζε εσωτερικά το ολιγότερο χρησιμοποιούμενο φύλλο δίφυλλης πόρτας (συνήθως της κεντρικής εισόδου του σπιτιού) στον τοίχο.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



κοντεμιρί seems like a corruption from Turkish "kol demiri"


----------



## Meris (May 28, 2017)

I think it's from french "contre" and "mur" (=wall). Not sure though!


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2017)

Καλά που τα αναστήσατε αυτά. Ήταν δύσκολος ο περασμένος Οκτώβρης και δεν τα πήρα χαμπάρι. Με πρόλαβε ο altan.

Ενώ το _contre-mur_ είναι το αντέρεισμα, το *κολντεμίρι* το βρίσκουμε με τη σημασία της αμπάρας πόρτας δίπλα στις άλλες παραφθορές και το τουρκικό *kol demiri* είναι η προέλευσή του.

Από τη σελ. 60 της μελέτης της Μαρίας Αρακαδάκη _Νοφαλιάς Μεραμπέλου. Συμβολή στην αρχιτεκτονική των ορεινών οικισμών της Κρήτης_:

Τόσο το θυρόφυλλο όσο και το πανωπόρτι διαθέτουν ξύλινο μάνταλο και κλειδωνιά με ζεμπερέ, που λειτουργεί με μεγάλο, βαρύ σιδερένιο κλειδί. Σε άλλη υποδοχή στη μεσαία τραβέρσα αγκυρώνεται από μέσα το *κόντε μηρί*, σιδερένια αμπάρα της οποίας το ελεύθερο άκρο στηρίζεται επίσης απ’ ευθείας στον τοίχο.

Σημείωση: 
_Κόντε μηρί: _τοπική παραφθορά του ορθού όρου _κοντομηρί_, βλ. Γρατσία-Ρούσση, 44. Πρβλ. Γ.Χ. Τσαγκαράκη-Μεραμπελλιώτη, _Μεραμπελλιώτικα Ανεγυρίσματα_, Ηράκλειο 1993, Λεξιλόγιο, 239: _κόντε μιρί_. Δεν αναφέρεται από τους Πιτυκάκη και Ξανθινάκη. Στην Κάρπαθο λέγεται _κοντεμίρι_ (Τρεμπέλα, _Καρπάθικο σπίτι_, 30), στην Αττική *κολντεμίρι* (Κρεμέζη, 52) και στην Κύπρο _σκούντρος_ (Παπαχαραλάμπους, 17, Γεωργιάδης, 118, Χατζηιωάννου, 82).


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2017)

Και το απαραίτητο ρεμπέτικο:

_Τουρκολιμανιώτισσα Γλυκιά - Ρίτα Αμπατζή_

...Στην πόρτα σου, μανίτσα μου,
μη βάλεις κολντεμίρι...


----------

